# fred norquist and evan garcia = awesome



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

HUGE thanks fellas, for your hard work and time into making Bomb Flow TV. i just watched all three of your vids, and they were really incredible.

i have paid money to watch kayak videos that dont hold a candle to what you guys are giving for free. its a refreshing change in the sport, and i cant wait to see your future episodes! the pacific northwest one was especially sick!

for those of you that havent seen it, do it now. its not your average homemade film, with jerky camera action and lots of terrible editing. these are quality, well made movies, and they did a great job in the edit room. one of the better free movies you will ever watch.

Pacific Northwest Episode


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, they do cool stuff. 

The newest generation of technology will allow all of us to make some incredible videos, with the HD Go Pros and relatively cheap/effective software editing equipment. Add jump cuts, fast edits, music, and you're professional!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

technology helps, but the human element plays a big portion of it. framing shots, knowing what shots to film, setting up shots, etc. technology is going to make the shots you take more clear, but it still takes a good eye for identifying and setting up the shot to make it work. its called cinematography. and these boys nailed it. their cinematography is one of the things that makes these episodes great.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

Anchorless said:


> Yeah, they do cool stuff.
> 
> The newest generation of technology will allow all of us to make some incredible videos, with the HD Go Pros and relatively cheap/effective software editing equipment. Add jump cuts, fast edits, music, and you're professional!


Totally bro, no raw talent there, just taking advantage of modern technology. We can all make films like that now...

Look at 95% of gopro heros - they never get out of their boat to shoot someone else, they dont frame shots, they just slap it on their helmet, raft, painter's pole or whatever, and hit record. Its the laziest way to film out there. Yes, they do get good footage, but can you watch a 100% gopro video? 

There are a few of those guys on here doing that style - talented boaters not talented film makers. Running the gnar, speeding up the in between stuff footage, adding a little slo-mo on a boof, and grounding it with some bad hip/hop...sound familiar? It is played out, get out of the boat and try something new. 

Garcia/Norquist are putting together some complex edits and their effort shows. Keep it up fellas, that was a ridiculous spring break!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

fucking WOW!


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

That is the best free kayaking porn I have ever watched. I almost spooged in my pants.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy shit! Amazing video... Unreal drops... Laughing my ass off at the goofy little white segment. 

I know these guys are at the top of the sport, but it amazes me that they survived the shit they ran. 90% of those drops looked like 90% chance of an ER visit if I ran them. Blown away.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Good stuff. I've enjoyed watching both of your clips for years. Great shots and editing.

I too can't believe more people aren't getting hurt doing this. It is not for lack of trying.

Most of these guys rock and are probably not being that reckless, but some of the guys on there look like they are running shit upside down, backwards, and, well, not even in the boat. referring specifically to Chile #1.

Also, I like to drink as much as the next guy, but do we need to make such a big deal about it? There are lots of kids watching these vids. I don't expect mother Theresa, but think about the example you set for the kids that look up to you.

Sorry for preaching; get that brown!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

yetigonecrazy said:


> technology helps, but the human element plays a big portion of it. framing shots, knowing what shots to film, setting up shots, etc. technology is going to make the shots you take more clear, but it still takes a good eye for identifying and setting up the shot to make it work. its called cinematography. and these boys nailed it. their cinematography is one of the things that makes these episodes great.





tallboy said:


> Totally bro, no raw talent there, just taking advantage of modern technology. We can all make films like that now...
> 
> Look at 95% of gopro heros - they never get out of their boat to shoot someone else, they dont frame shots, they just slap it on their helmet, raft, painter's pole or whatever, and hit record. Its the laziest way to film out there. Yes, they do get good footage, but can you watch a 100% gopro video?
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I fully realize what it takes to put together edits like this - my best friend is a filmmaker who both does - and works with fairly accomplished cinematographers, and I've been involved in the entire process. 

I think what sets them apart is not their framing or even the shots they nail, but the fact that they're running shit that 99% of us aren't running. I mean, for the most part you're limited in how you frame a shot when creeking. You have your helmet cam footage, which is what it is for the most part, and you have what you're able to grab from a cliffside or on the shore line. You get a bunch of shots with great HD quality and spend some time editing and more often than not you'll get something that looks great. 

And personally, I like the introspection that people like Anson Fogel and Skip Armstrong bring to their footage rather than the huck-and-claw approach of Demshitz... though I will fully admit that Fred's Dipper Creek edit is the coolest kayaking porn I've seen. 

I'm not saying anyone can grab a GoPro HD and make what they're making... but what they're filming isn't that spectacular once you figure out your equipment, get your settings dialed in, spent some time with Final Cut Pro and add some bad dubstep or hip hop. But.. they're having fun and doing what they want to do and I have zero problem with that. 

Skaters, boarders, and dirt bikers have been doing it for a few decades now and the film styles always becomes formulaic very quickly.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good stuff for sure but just cuz these 2 are lucky enough to not have to work isn't a reason to bash the rest ;no priorities would b awesome


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

I was thinking that too...

So much time to travel around the world and run (and rerun and rerun) the shit for shots, coupled with the insanely and ridiculously awesome shit they're actually running... equals bomber footage. 

There's a reason you don't see dope kayak porn on your local class III river.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i agree that to a point its made better by what they are running....

but my opinion is still that the quality of the film is still greatly influenced by those behind the lens, and those who are setting up the shots.

ive seen some incredible segments and short films come from class III sections that were shot on a $200 sony cam. likewise, a friend of mine spent $4,000 on a fancy ass camera with all the bells and whistles four years ago, and has thus far to date produced three segments that are mediocre at best. you can have the highest quality camera, the widest array of lenses, the most expensive light meter, blah blah blah, all you want......but if you dont have a good eye for filming then its not going to come together.

you can take a shot of a guy dropping a 65' waterfall and its going to look sick, any way you put it. but to blend together a movie of any length with many different shots of different rivers and creeks and lifestyle shots, takes a keen eye to come away with different and new shots all the time. framing the waterfall between two tree branches. zooming in so it goes from blurry to focused right as the guy comes off the lip. panning in from looking away. having someone dancing next to the waterfall right before someone else goes off. 

its not about just fading in and fading out and utilizing your basic barn door and slide away transitions. putting lots of clips together in a way that they dont get boring, and constantly draws your attention in, is the key to making a great video. the technology helps, and the ability to go run these stout browns all the time helps too, but so much of what you see is a result of the creativity that comes from within.

Take the LW segment in the PacNW segment for example. It's hilarious, and it's a great segment. Why? They took time to set up the shots. There's a great shot where the pan around and then capture a guy boofing. The dancing is all super funny, but more importantly, well placed and situated. There's a great shot of them blue angel-ing over a drop. The close up intros of each one of them is great. They could have stuck together a bunch of shots of the river itself, over and over, and yeah, it would have been good kayaking. But to take the time and set up all the other shots, the dancing, the browning, the lifestyle.....it took creativity and the willingness to set up those shots. It wasn't 100% kayaking, it was 70% kayaking and 30% cinematography that made that segment look really good.


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha ya their edits make mine look like shit! I got a decent camera and final cut. I'm 17 and didn't have a job this summer so I just kayaked... this didn't make me be able to put together sick edits like them. Even if nobody had to work, 99.9999% of people would never run or think about running the shit that they do. While I'm stuck in school I am so damn grateful that I can get through the day by putting these videos on repeat! It ain't technology and a lack of responsibilities that make these videos. Its balls, skills, and just general epicness. And thank god for ridiculous things people say on mountainbuzz... gotta get my comedy for the day too!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

zooming in so it goes from blurry to focused right as the guy comes off the lip. panning in from looking away.. this takes a good camera with 1080hd capabile no 200 dollar camera. you can try doin shots with any other and its not the same. plus multiple go pros make it ten times easier. whos going actually take it off your helmet cam in the middle of the run that just slows the group down more. to get those type of shots on that many rivers you have to have your main priority as Kayaking. I think its kick ass these guys get to live that lifestyle but its not for everybody. Im hoping to buy a new Camera and a Apple to edit videos on. because in order to create a good edit you must have powerful tools specilly for a 30 minute movie.. desk top pcs dont have the power, apples are specialized in that.. so you talking about 4 g's in gear not talking lenses. personally i need a new kayak, new drysuit, breakdown paddle, new helmet, new shoes, new playboat,, so you can see my main priority of paying gas is what my income basically goes to keep kayaking, the main reason im going places. camera or airline ticket is the next priority ill opt for the ticket anyday.

plus its garcia you expect anything less. he's been firing shit up since he waas filming with Rush lots of porn knowledge there


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

BOMB FLOW IS THE SHIT! EG and Gnarquist are my buddies and trust me, they spend countless hours going over footage and getting footage before the final cut. For every minute you watch, they literally went through hours of footage. Demshitz run the stout browns all day and then party all night. It's not only the kayaking, it's the lifestyle and being able to portray that to the masses via media. In addition, Bomb Flow isn't just free kayak porn online, it's also the newest whitewater magazine that they put together. So go out and subscribe to Bomb Flow and tell your local shops to carry Bomb Flow. That way these guys can keep hucking the shit and telling the story of whitewater kayaking. It's only going to get bigger and better, DEMSHITZ RULEZ MANY BROWN STOUTS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd like to see more star fades in and out à la Homer Simpson. Make it happen, youshitz.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode #3 California on Vimeo

BombFlow Episode 3


----------



## mikesong (Jan 27, 2011)

Best one yet in my opinion. Good call on the tunes


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode #4 British Columbia on Vimeo

At last! Better late than never.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

smauk2 said:


> Bomb Flow TV Episode #4 British Columbia on Vimeo
> 
> At last! Better late than never.


Crap, there went my morning.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

These guys amaze me. I wonder how many injuries and boats that they go through?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Love it!! This one is just as good as the rest of them

Thanks again x one hundred and thirty one, fellas. Such amazing work for a free movie!

I'm not sure which is better: PacNW Fred, who is "lookin' intense with the mustache", or Canadian Fred, who's "gonna fire up some stouts, eh?"

And if you still havent watched the videos go do it RIGHT NOW. There's over two hours worth of free, well made, super sick eXtReMe kayak porn waiting for you!


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely the best vids being made right now. Boat companies should wake up and Pay these bitches! They don't even have a boat sponsor in the opening credits. Sad there is just no money in it. Only complaint is they show the same drop over and over and over and over. Sometimes it felt like watching the Green Race. Each drop just needs 1 shot from the top and 1 from the bottom. Also not much new stuff, all just classics that have been run for years, where are the First D's? Just being ultra-critical though, BF is definitely the best flicks happening right now. And it's free.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

The crazy thing is so much is being made about "The Art of Flight" snowboard movie and their million dollars worth of camera gear and Red Bull helicopters and how mind blowing the HD and slo-mo footage is. I'd say the Blomb Flow footage made with GoPros and a Canon EOS 7D is better than anything in "the Art of Flight" (at least the trailer I saw). Great stuff.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

blutzski said:


> The crazy thing is so much is being made about "The Art of Flight" snowboard movie and their million dollars worth of camera gear and Red Bull helicopters and how mind blowing the HD and slo-mo footage is. I'd say the Blomb Flow footage made with GoPros and a Canon EOS 7D is better than anything in "the Art of Flight" (at least the trailer I saw). Great stuff.


The Art of Flight was next level outdoor cinematography. It would be unrealistic to compare the two because of budget differences. Bomb Flow's videos are freaking awesome, but The Art of Flight was hands down the craziest outdoor film I have watched.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

did you hear about the red bull team thats in the congo as we speak, the figures on that baby were pretty impresive speaking of cash,I know Garcia was there, as in the rest of it. kayaking isnt the multimillion dollar industry like snowboarding and skiing. We do it cause we want to not cause its a job.. as for the art of flight watch this..Making a Snowboard Movie is Easy - The Art of Flight Teaser - YouTube
one reason why kayaking wont catch those same cinematography is the limits on abilites to get shots. you are locked in canyon sometimes, unless you got a copter to get a shot


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Evan Garcia should be in Africa now but unfortunately put a nail through his foot before he even got wet and is now back home in the U.S.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

craporadon said:


> ... Boat companies should wake up and Pay these bitches! They don't even have a boat sponsor in the opening credits. Sad there is just no money in it. ..... Also not much new stuff, all just classics that have been run for years, where are the First D's? ....


I think you answered your own question. They are broke college kids.  

In that light, they are easily the most productive guys out there given their budget. I have to imagine that Fred and Evan have access to a boat supply from LL, but the rest of the crew appears to be running their own gear.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

brandob9 said:


> I think you answered your own question. They are broke college kids.
> 
> In that light, they are easily the most productive guys out there given their budget. I have to imagine that Fred and Evan have access to a boat supply from LL, but the rest of the crew appears to be running their own gear.


They def arent all college kids, i think the right answer is typical kayakers. Evans dad owns the sweet boat shop in town. check it out if you come through Bozeman. Im pretty sure the bomb flow guys went to WCKA together, which basically means they come out like champs. My buddy teagues in the program now and it sounds rad!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm bumping this shit cause apparently it's cooler-talk season already.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Still one of my favorite Evan vids. Probably cause I've tried to get in that gorge and it's never seemed to work out.....Low budg helmet cam works for me to live vicariously though....

Cherry Bomb Gorge on Vimeo


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha ha! Ya they put out an amazing amount of quality footage. 
EG has updated his blog, a few more clips on there. 
EGCREEKIN


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

do it for the love vol II on Vimeo

Some of Blair Troutman's work. I was stoked to hear Gold Dust for the hundredth time! (Not really) Overused song aside this video is great.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode 5: Teaser - YouTube

I present the trailer for Episode 5! It's been out for about a week, but for those of you who have not seen it before, enjoy.


----------



## HenryHeyman (Jun 6, 2011)

JP Griffith said:


> Haha ya their edits make mine look like shit! I got a decent camera and final cut. I'm 17 and didn't have a job this summer so I just kayaked... this didn't make me be able to put together sick edits like them. Even if nobody had to work, 99.9999% of people would never run or think about running the shit that they do. While I'm stuck in school I am so damn grateful that I can get through the day by putting these videos on repeat! It ain't technology and a lack of responsibilities that make these videos. Its balls, skills, and just general epicness. And thank god for ridiculous things people say on mountainbuzz... gotta get my comedy for the day too!


Ya good point JP your edits do suck


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode 5 – BOMB FLOW MAGAZINE

Once again the Bomb Flow crew puts out another incredible video.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, love seeing awesome paddlers get handed on the crystal. That thing is legit - always has been even though people have been paddling it for a long time. Gotta be the hardest full run in CO, maybe tied with pandoras.
Joe


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

more than just fred and evan are awesome on this video but it is on their site

reIMAGINED > Full Length Film – BOMB FLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Episode 6

Bomb Flow Episode 6 "The Rise of Blue Balls" on Vimeo


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Episode 6 is weak compared to the rest, I've seen all that in the other bomb flows, glad I earn my goods how I do!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Episode 6 is weak compared to the rest, I've seen all that in the other bomb flows, glad I earn my goods how I do!


Ya anybody who has been keeping up with the episodes has seen some of these drops before, but hey it's free, and still quality.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Def quality video I notices they did a lot more pans and cimomatic shit which was nice to see..


----------



## SimonMW (Dec 23, 2010)

I make video for a living, and one of the most annoying things that someone can say to you is "Wow, the camera is making a really good picture!" Fact is that every single time it is the person behind the camera making the really good picture.

The problem I have with a lot of kayak videos though is that there is no real content. Being able to get some pretty shots of scenery and edit them to music is all very well, but there is never any story. Editing music montages, which is what most kayak videos are, is easy. Very easy. Unless there is some depth to the way in which it is edited, which I'll come to in a sec.

The exception are films like Wild Water, Kadoma (the content and the tragic story more than makes up for the wobbly camerawork), and, though I haven't seen it, it looks like Halo Effect might also be in this category. High Sierra Safety was also very good, though I see they have now password protected it on Vimeo for some reason.

Having said all that, I know first hand how hard it is to get good kayaking footage. Not only is the environment and light usually extremely unforgiving to getting good shots, most people also have the problem of not having any time to set something up because the rest of the group just wants to kayak. My own problem, and the main reason I don't film much kayaking is that I just want to be in my boat rather than messing around with camera gear.

The camera guy always gets the bum deal because they often have to be ahead of the group, they have to leave their boat on rapids that would normally be read and run, and there is quite often nobody around to take shots of the camera person having their turn at the rapid either. Or if there is the shot usually comes out blurred and wobbly!

Anyhow, for a brilliant kayak movie about a trip to Norway, this one can't be beaten. The editing is so spot on, they have even made the paddle strokes go to the music as well as the cuts!
http://vimeo.com/31301443

Oh, and here are my top ten kayak movie cliches.
http://kayakjournal.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/top-ten-kayaking-video-cliches-to-avoid/
Anyone any more to add?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice vid.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, that "Magic of White" video is very good...but not that much better than Bombflow. They are using many of the same editing techniques and camera angles. I do like the music in the Norway video more than the hip-hop that tends to be in Bombflow episodes though...


----------



## SimonMW (Dec 23, 2010)

There's a lot more detail to the editing in The Magic of White, along with a much stronger sense of pacing with regard to the segments. There's only so many angles of kayaking that you can capture though without lugging huge equipment out there. Something that frustrates me about the Bomb Flow videos is that they go to these amazing places, but apart from the big waterfalls and seeing them goof around at camp etc, nothing much is seen of the place they are visiting.

The latest Bomb Flow was an improvement, with the short section when they spoke to the locals about the volcano, but they could have done so much more. That volcanic eruption raised the river to 47 degrees at one point and killed millions of fish. They could have made so much more quality documentary of the situation as a background to the kayaking.

But... I'm a middle-aged fogey, and Evan Garcia etc are all young kids. But it is interesting to see the difference between something like Kadoma and Bomb Flow. Two different aims, but Kadoma highlights something very important. To make an interesting kayaking film that is more than just kayak porn, the kayaking needs to be the background to the bigger story.

I'd love to hear much more about the countries and places that people visit. I'd like that background texture. I'd like to know more about what goes into running some of the huge rapids that guys like Garcia and Norquist run. Watching the videos they make the impression is given that they just suit up, get on the river and read and run. The latest Bomb Flow did give glimpses that this isn't the case and that they do actually scout and think about what they are doing. I'd like the film to get into their thought process on this.

This is one of the big differences between a professional production and an amateur one. It isn't necessarily the cinematography or the camera that is being used, but the way in which a professional production will follow an angle on things and weave an interesting story about what is happening, grabbing sound bites from people at crucial times (and with proper mics!)

In story terms, the footage of the huge water, the big waterfall running etc would be made more special with a build up and then payoff.

A case in point is this. Many would say that you couldn't make a great kayaking film about a class 2 or 3 run. On its own I would agree. But lets say you added in the story of someone who is new to kayaking and was their first white water run. Or someone with a disability who was running the water. If you told their story, the film would be interesting because you have invested time in find out the background, so when they run the river you have a context from which to watch the boating take place.

But alas, it is a big undertaking to do on a casual basis on a trip out with your mates! In the case of Bomb Flow though, they want it to bring them some money in to help fund their kayaking. So in terms of detail and layering they will eventually need to learn all this and apply it.

Apologies, I went off on a bit of a rant there.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't know about kayak movie cliches, but a kayak forum post cliche is declaring your own expertise on a subject, dogging what other people do and producing absolutely nothing yourself.

If you really want to be a helpful representative of your profession in the kayaking world, maybe you should take a look at what Darin McQuoid has done with his tutorials for photography. They're amazingly helpful for the amateur kayaking photographer and presented in a humble, honest, clear and open manner. 

One of the great things about new technology in both video/photography and information sharing is it's allowed for a plethora of media to be out there, ranging from the guy who just figured out how to record video with his camera on his local creek to the professional filmmaker on a world class expedition and everything in between. I've enjoyed watching videos in the entire spectrum, from using a shaky unedited GoPro movie to video scout a run I want to do, to enjoying the philosophical depth of a film like Kadoma. 

It would be interesting to see the next Bomb Flow guys post: "Hey, we've come up with some totally awesome filming and editing techniques for our next segment out of Chile, way better than what's currently out there, but it was too much trouble to get out of our boats cause it was kind of wet and cold, but man it would have been awesome!"


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

SimonMW said:


> I make video for a living, and one of the most annoying things that someone can say to you is "Wow, the camera is making a really good picture!" Fact is that every single time it is the person behind the camera making the really good picture.
> 
> The problem I have with a lot of kayak videos though is that there is no real content. Being able to get some pretty shots of scenery and edit them to music is all very well, but there is never any story. Editing music montages, which is what most kayak videos are, is easy. Very easy. Unless there is some depth to the way in which it is edited, which I'll come to in a sec.
> 
> ...


Some good points in there, especially about how difficult it is to get good shots. I'll also agree that a lot of films can use more story. The video you posted was good, but claiming it can't be beaten is a stretch. 

I feel it didn't have much more story than the Bomb Flow videos. It also had tons of great footage, but holy shit was it choppy. You are right that they edited the movie to fit with the music, but when the upbeat song was playing the video became frustrating. There were too many scenes where a guy would boof some sweet looking waterfall, and it would cut out before he stomps it. I want to see him stomp that shit!

I believe Bombflow is more likely to appeal to younger paddlers. It's shot and edited by paddlers in their young twenties, so I guess this is to be expected. They get some incredible shots of some of the stoutest whitewater in the states.

The cliche list... rap music... really? If you want credibility you need, like KSC stated, to be "humble, honest, clear and open manner" The list sounded pretentious.


----------



## SimonMW (Dec 23, 2010)

> Don't know about kayak movie cliches, but a kayak forum post cliche is declaring your own expertise on a subject, dogging what other people do and producing absolutely nothing yourself.


I'm not sure why you are being so defensive about this. Others have pointed out the same cliches I mentioned earlier in this thread.

As for producing nothing myself, while I haven't produced a kayaking movie, I have produced, directed, shot, and edited feature length documentaries out of my own pocket such as;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLJ2UOmDDk
A clip of which I have put up here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dre1yFJkJJo&feature=related

A full length Mountainboarding DVD in a similar vein to the above,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgABKOIVIf4

As well as self funding and production action feature films as well. All of which have retailed on DVD. I'm not saying this to promote the above since I have taken them off the market now. But I have written numerous tutorials for people on video production, but in recent years I have cut back on doing so, precisely because whenever I give the advice for sound principals that people can build their videos around to make them more interesting, people get all defensive in the same way that you just have! They think I'm putting people down when I'm not. I'm just offering advice. You don't have to take it, but it is there if you want ideas on how to improve.



> The list sounded pretentious.


It was tongue in cheek, while the comment about the Norway video not being able to be beaten is simple a figure of speech!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

everybody precieves kayaking differently, bomb flow runs the big stouts usually shit seen before, some people swing towards showing runs, some people swing towards showing events, personally when ever possible i show the friend part of the puzzle which is the most important piece to any trip, somebody needs to run it and somebody would have to record it, that makes good shit. sharing happiness is far better in my book than explaining why your trashing a street sign in South America... but like the cherry creek movie they made it a safety/ trip guide... i perfer whatever the person editing feels like. who cares its free kayaking movies and nobody is forcing people to buy kayaking movies so they can make whatever


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode 7 "Minor Fails and Epic Wins" on Vimeo

Episode 7. This one wasn't my favorite, but still some solid kayak porn. Also I think they got some first D's on a seventy footer, it's called the Middle Palguin I think, I had no idea that drop existed...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*Anton Immler = Stupendous*

I wish all these links weren't posted under this thread with the lame title, but thus is life.

I thought this episode was great: awesome intro, paddle POV huck, pumice lake, and of course all the stouts. I'm honestly getting a little numb to giant waterfall hucks, but I can't seem to get enough of the Anton Immler commentary - my favorite part for sure.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

KSC said:


> I wish all these links weren't posted under this thread with the lame title, but thus is life.
> 
> I thought this episode was great: awesome intro, paddle POV huck, pumice lake, and of course all the stouts. I'm honestly getting a little numb to giant waterfall hucks, but I can't seem to get enough of the Anton Immler commentary - my favorite part for sure.


Ya I forgot to mention the POV paddle huck, one of the coolest shots I have seen. Anton is also a real character. He had me laughing when he jumped off the truck, waving a knife around yelling, "I think it's a great idea!".


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

edit


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

The paddle spear POV huck was probably the coolest shot I've ever seen. Some super stout stuff.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs1ArDigmlE


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

That start is ironic considering that Fred now has a severely broken nose also.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

the curling stout is going to be sick! 

vibes for fred... those boys get after it.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

freexbiker said:


> The paddle spear POV huck was probably the coolest shot I've ever seen. Some super stout stuff.


Agreed, that shot came out way better than you would ever expect.


----------



## MountainLove270 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Pumped for paddling!*

That was a pretty great episode, & nice to see what everyone thinks of it. Would definitely love to paddle there.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

It looks like the production quality and the inside jokes are coming back. They were hitting a great stride for episodes 2-4.


----------



## Wookie Kayak (Mar 2, 2012)

*Bomb Flow rocks*

Great show to watch for a newb. Stokes me out something fierce.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode 8 "Porque Ganando" on Vimeo


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

There went my afternoon.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

yup - gory episode


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Spencer, i think wookie is copying you bro better xna on the it's na


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow TV Episode 9 "Go to CHURCH" on Vimeo


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

Gotta say though it'd be sweet to see something different from waterfalls in the movies.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice job fellas Bomb Flow looks great!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

In my opinion the best episode yet is episode 9. It's awesome to see some certified meat hucking here in the good USA.


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

suck the brown off


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bomb Flow Episode 10 “Substantial" on Vimeo


----------



## mdignan (Dec 26, 2010)

https://vimeo.com/47146832 

Episode 11. Looks like CasperMike makes an appearance in the Big Timber segment.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Evan and Fred have started doing their own thing, looks as fun as all their previous edits, plus it's still free kayak porn!

http://vimeo.com/53192349?action=share


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you buy them on DVD?


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Shit's X rated.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Brenda - they are only available to view online that I am aware of.


----------

